# 69 dash installation



## Myfirstgoat69* (Jun 28, 2016)

Does anyone know where I can get the 3 plastic clips the set in the slots of the metal dash above the instrument cluster where the tiny screws go through the bezel and attach the dash pad to the metal dash?

when I removed the dash, these destroyed and I could not even see what they are supposed to look like to find suitable replacements.


----------

